# Essen Molche Goldfische?



## Jules (3. Mai 2008)

Hört sich vielleicht etwas komisch an, aber essen die __ Molche Goldfische?

Von meinen 4 Fischen ist nurnoch einer über  
Okay, es hätte auch eine Katze oder ein __ Reiher gewesen sein..

Nur es interessiert mich auch so oder andere Frage, wie werde ich die Molche in meinem Teich los? 

mfg


----------



## sternhausen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Essen  Molche Goldfische?*

Hallo Jules 
Warum willst du die Molche an deinem Teich loswerden????
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Essen  Molche Goldfische?*

Hallo Jules oder so,

deine Frage hört sich nicht nur komisch an, sie ist auch komisch.   
Spontan dachte ich an den Witz von der Ameise Erwin und dem Elefanten.
"Erwin kletterte auf den Elefanten,als er oben war,riefen die anderen Ameisen am Boden : Erwin,würg ihn ! "  
Spass beiseite   

In diesem Forum gibt es hunderte User, die froh wären, hätten sie denn Molche in ihrem Teich.
Molche kommen im Frühjahr in den Teich, balzen dort vor sich hin,halten den Teich Mückenlarvenfrei und verschwinden im Juli/August wieder.

Ein __ Teichmolch wird mit Schwanz vll. 10 cm lang, sein Maul dürfte ca. 3-5 mm breit sein.
Wenn deine Goldfische 10 - 20 mm groß sind. werden sie ein willkommenes Fressen für die gefährlichen Molche sein. 
Sie vergreifen sich vll. mal an einer kleinen Kaulquappe, aber Goldfische lassen sie bestimmt in Ruhe.
Da fressen deine Goldfische eher die kleinen Molchlarven.  

Gib mal bei der Tante Goggel "Teichmolch" ein, dort wirst du weitergeholfen.
z.B. hier : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Essen  Molche Goldfische?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Forum gibt es hunderte User, die froh wären, hätten sie denn Molche in ihrem Teich.



Genau   , wir zum Beispiel ... also, wenn Du Deine Molche umbedingt aussiedeln möchtest, wir geben ihnen gerne Asyl.

Ansonsten: Angst essen zwar Seele auf  , aber, wie Eugen schon sagt, ... Molche keinesfalls Goldfische.


----------



## Jules (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Essen  Molche Goldfische?*

Ist ja gut  hätt ja sein können, __ Schlangen sieht man ja auch nicht an, dass sie sehr große Tiere essen können 

Also ich möchte die ja jetzt nicht loswerden im sinne von töten, weil wir haben noch einen (viel größeren teich als meinen kleinen tümpel) Teich im Garten in denen die rein sollen, meiner sollte ein Fischteich sein, deswegen..


----------

